

WebGL implemented for nodeJS and webOS - creationix
http://nodeknockout.com/teams/minimason

======
unwiredben
I saw Tim's early work on getting a node binary on device mapped into our PDK
APIs. Really glad to see him go the rest of the way and get OpenGL ES
bindings. This looks like it will be fun!

------
Kof
great stuff!

